# Help Plzz my ESP,ABS and CEL are all on



## marsel05 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yesterday its been the coldest day of this fall in Upstate NY mabye like 25* to 30* degrees.I started my car to warm up and i went back inside when i came out the CEL was on.It was to late to go to any autozones to check it.So i slept on it.Today in the morning which is like 20* degrees outside i started the car CEL still on i let it warm up for like 5 min and started driving very slow cus i was late for work.As i was driving the ESP and the ABS lights came on.WHAT THE FUKKKKK PLZZZZZ HELP
You guys have any idea what it might be, is it the weather?Im goin to check the cel and ill let ya know what it says.


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Help Plzz my ESP,ABS and CEL are all on (marsel05)*

you could check the maf for failure. when the maf fails it can set all those lights on


----------



## buddylee401 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Help Plzz my ESP,ABS and CEL are all on (marsel05)*

without knowing what code it's throwing, it's a little difficult to help. but, usually when the weather is very cold, i see a lot of secondary air codes. secondary air's job is to warm up the cats fast, so that the engine is running as efficiently as possible, as soon as possible. 
the abs and esp lights indicate something else. has it snowed by you yet? if it has, it's possible there's snow packed into one of the wheels and the wheel speed sensor isn't sending a readable signal to the abs module....
outside of that, without the codes, i'd say you might be looking at the abs control module. pretty common for audi's....price has come WAY down at the dealers, as the electrical portion is available separate from the hydraulic unit now. also, i've seen a guy in florida, on ebay, that rebuild abs units, like $200.00 not a bad price. 
hope that helps.


----------



## marsel05 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanx for your help guys but the check cel was for the gas cap they r so sensetive on that part.the abs and esp have never come on since that day i think it was all because it was a very cold day and maby it got ice around it or something.


----------

